# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Ethet e se Premtes!!!

## Pyes_Lotin

Ethet e se premtes per ju qe nuk e dini eshte nje program qe eshte realizohet ne shqiperi, ku te rrinj shqipetar shkojne dhe provojne talentin e tyre..per muziken...

Une e kam ndjekur kete program nga fillimi do doja te dija nese juve ju pelqen apo jo dhe cfare mendoni per te?

P.S Kjo ide u mor nga Pop Stars qe zhvillohesh ne londer!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shkodrane82

Une dje e kam pa..edhe jam per me fitu shkodranja 
Valmira Katana...
Ai program behet edhe ne usa American idol
se dihet nga eshte kopjuar..por gjithsesi eshte emision i bukur i kompletuar

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

lloooollz eshte kopjur them une sepse ADI KRASTA ka qene ketu ne londer edhe idea e tij ka qene!

Por nejse edhe une qe jam elbasanlli them do jete e oforte sepse YLLI SHKODRAN qe e quaj une kengon shum bukur...

Valmira Kata VS Anjeza.... kjo do jete fundi them une!!

Ciao me respekt Driloni!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## shkodrane82

Edhe Anjeza Shahini eshte e mire shume...me pelqen po ate kengen e VAce Zeles kot e kishte dje.......

EDhe ajo shkodrania tjeter eshte e mire....po me pelqej edhe ajo qe kendoj lady marmalade...nice.....
Anyway une jam me shkodranen se kendon mire se e kam patriote e kam pase ene shoqe ne shkoder...

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

hahahahahha nice nice rrusho...go shkodra go shkodra.... :ngerdheshje: 

Ciao rrusho! Po keto tjeret nuk e shifkan....!

----------


## DON_Endri

Zanafilla e ketij programi fillon ne Angli. Per here te pare u be ne UK, me emrin thjesht Pop Idol. Pastaj e mori America. American Idol 1 & 2. Tani po e bejm dhe ne. Jo keq, jo keq.

----------


## Flava

Me then te drejten me lot kam qesh me ate emision :buzeqeshje:  kishte me te vertet shum te forta. Jo se ishte emision i keq, edhe biles me vjen shum mir qe me ne fund edhe ne bejme emisione te tilla por kishte edhe shum nga ata qe nuk ia kishin iden kenges!!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pershendetje te gjithve...!!

Me sa shof une vetem 4 veta e shikokan kete program....!!

Shume keq... :perqeshje: 

Nejse ciao me respekt Driloni!

----------


## Sajda Shkodrane

Ja u shtua edhe nje qe shikon 'Ethet e se premtes'. Edhe une gjithashtu voten ja jap Valmires ose asjat shkodranes tjeter Tergites a si e ka aja? Ma merr menja se SHKODRANET kane e ce mire me kange ne kyt konkurs edhe shpresoj qe te fitojne njera prej tyre. Me ka pelqy n'fillim se ishte ma humoristik se sic thane ktu ne forum disa prej tyne sja kishin idene kanges po prap se prap na bane me qesh!

----------


## Mjellma

Kam shiqu nga fillim se ketu ne USA e transmeton RTV21
Favoritet e mi jan

Klajdi,Rosela edhe Anjeza ...

Mjellma

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Shkodranja(Valmira Katana)  sic e thash me pare Kendon shume Bukur  :shkelje syri:  Por mos harroni se ANJEZA ka nje ze shume shume te fuqishem qe terheq teleshikuesit!!

Ciao me Respekt Driloni!

----------


## blerta_kos

edhe une e percjell "ethet e se premtes " qe nga fillimi, dhe mund te them qe ishte nje emision mjaft terheqes dhe zbavites ne fillim, por tani lirisht mund te them se eshte shendrruar ne nje spektakel te vertete.
ka vajza dhe djem aty qe kendojne jo bukur, por shume bukur, madnje edhe shume me bukur se shume kengetare te famshem shqiptare e boterore !

une simpatizoj teper Valmiren dhe Anjesen,
dhe mendoj qe keto dyja do shkojne deri ne finale.

me rrespekt
Blerta

----------


## shkodrane82

A e pate mrame mar...??
Rosela Gjylbegu ka kene e mrekullueshme mrame..ka marre maksimumin e votova...
Po une jam prape me fitu Valmira...booo i like her...

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Mjellma_ 
> *Kam shiqu nga fillim se ketu ne USA e transmeton RTV21
> Favoritet e mi jan
> 
> Klajdi,Rosela edhe Anjeza ...
> 
> Mjellma*



   Lule e Drenices ,
A ka mundesi te me shpjegosh më hollesisht per kete televizion qe  transmeton programe  ne USA ? 
Jam tuj t'prit me me dhan pergjigje o mjellm  bukuroshe .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Sa per zerin Anjezes nuk ja merr njeri atje !!!

Ka nje ze shume te fort dhe i degjushem!!

Finalja Anjeza Shahini VS Valmira Katana


Ciao me respetk Driloni!

----------


## Mjellma

> _Postuar më parë nga MI CORAZON_ 
> *Lule e Drenices ,
> A ka mundesi te me shpjegosh më hollesisht per kete televizion qe  transmeton programe  ne USA ? 
> Jam tuj t'prit me me dhan pergjigje o mjellm  bukuroshe . *


.


Nderimet e mia MI CORAZON,
Nga shtatori 2002 nepemet EUTELSAT-it transmetohet 24 ore ne dite RTV21,Ky TV eshte televizion privat nga Kosova.Por ne kete TV mund te shiqohen edhe ca emisione nga Mema Shqiperi siq jan Lajmet e ores 20,Telebingo.Ethet e se premtes...
Nese ju duhen me shume informata mund te me shrkuani ne porosi private,do mundohem te ju pergjigjem...

MI CORASON me shume dashuri lexoj shkrimet e juaj ,kam nje rrespekt te veqant per juve...


Ti kthem etheve te se premtes.

Klajdi eshte i mrekullushem,ka nje ze me shume ngjyra te bukura edhe prej fillit e kam favorit...ishte i mrekullushem mbrem me interpretimine "Lady"

Me Roselen kam qen e fascinuar mbrem se si "Live" e kendoj me aq mjeshtri 'Without you" ajo keto netet e fundit eshte ba edhe me e kendeshme me zerin e saj.

Anjeza me interpretimine kenges se Nexhmije Pagarushes  "Baresha"   ka befasu te gjithe , pasi ate keng shume kengtare te mirenjohur nuk mund ta kendoj me aq mjeshti siq e kendoj ajo

Finalja hmmm
Klajdi & Anjeza

Mjellma

----------


## MI CORAZON

Respekti eshte reciprok , mjellme e dashur.
Une nuk di se per ç'emision behet fjale...
Por meqenese permendet Anjeza Shahini-n , qe dikush ne forum e quajti "gabele", por qe kendon kaq bukur, po ju them atehere se nga nje person mesova se ajo s'paska bukë ne shtepi , dhe megjithese ne  kushte te veshtira  ekonomike , ka kurajon te dale  ne skene dhe te kenaqe publikun  brenda dhe jashte vendit me zerin e saj te bukur. 
Bravo i qofte.

----------


## As^Dibrane

Me vjen mire qe edhe Dibra e ze TVSH-ne keshtuqe prej e vockellll fare sme ka ik asnji program i saj. "Ethet e se premtes.." eshte spektakel i mrekullueshem sidomos per diten e Shen Valentinit me ato femijte. Votoj me gjith shpirt per Anjezen se eshte e mrekullueshme. I LUMTE

----------


## hiedi

Une mendoj qe do te fitoje Tergita Megusta
 eshte shpirt njeriu

----------


## Gjelbrimi

Deshiroj qe ne fillim te ju pershendes perzemersisht te gjitheve ne kete forum.

Ketu deshiroj qe te jepni mendimin e juaj per kandidaten/tin qe ju e konsoderoni si Favoritin tuaj ne finale.

Per mua do te jete Anjeza Shahini
Ju pershendet

Gjelbrimi

----------

